# Here's Your Chance!!!



## dwndrgn (Aug 26, 2004)

Just like me, most of you are frustrated with the lack of good TV programming these days.  Well, I've just found your chance to change that.  Check this out:
http://www.bravotv.com/Situation:_Comedy/

Of course, this is for a sitcom and not a scifi or fantasy series but some of you writers out there ought to be able to create a scifi or fantasy that is a comedy, a la Lost In Space.  And the other drawback is having to be on a reality show to get it produced.  Then, after all of that, if it does air, it must air ten episodes for you to win the cash prize.  Regardless of all that, what fun to create a show!  Good practice too.  Hint.  Hint.

Go.  Create.  Make me laugh.

Heck, I might even try my hand at producing a script.  Just for chuckles of course .


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 26, 2004)

Reality TV? shudders to think...
but go ahead and produce that script, anyway.
i hear the Beeb is also looking... (thats where I'll try)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 26, 2004)

No! They want a sitcom!

 Mine's sketch based!!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 26, 2004)

Me and my older brother have worked on scripts for sitcoms in the past, to be honest though my best scrawlings are comedy sketches.  Would our British humour wash with an American audience?  They are generally considered not to be very intelligent.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 27, 2004)

No, I'm not very intelligent.  That's why I love British comedy...

(Sorry Peter, you had it coming  )


----------



## polymorphikos (Aug 27, 2004)

You have to be a US resident. Blast.

I know, let's find the most charismatic Yankee on the board, get a script together in group, and make them our shill!

A plan fiendishly brilliant in its intricacies.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 27, 2004)

British TV is crap.  It is written to the same intelligence group as the American trash but has no budget.  At least you produce the odd good series.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 27, 2004)

Excellent plan.  Read Polymorphikos' post above!  Now!!  Just do it!


----------



## polymorphikos (Aug 27, 2004)

You only ever see the good shows on Aussie TV, mostly. Skit-shows like Big Train are pretty good, but the ABC is showing Dead Ringers, inexplicably because it demands a good knowledge of British pop-culture and politics that I don't possess.

Still, it seems better on average than most other countries, at least in some fields. And it coughs-up briliance know and then.


----------

